# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Hay bị rớt mạng

## manhvlance

mình xài modem blue com 5360 adsl2/2+. mạng vnn. tốc độ 100mbps.mà cứ đứt mạng liện tục, nếu mình downlaod thì đứt ngay. khi vào mạng được khoảng 1 phút là lại đứt, sau đó lại vào đc và lại đứt,mình đã làm đủ mọi cách mà ko khăc phục đc. như chạy lại modem.v,v... mà vẫn vậy.
xin ban quản trị có thể hướng dẫn giúp tôi cách khắc phục ko

----------


## ngoc76hoang

cái này còn phụ thuộc vào đường dây và từ phía cung cấp nữa bạn à. bạn nên gọi cho nhân viên để họ khắc phục bởi vì vấn đề này không phải do modem.

----------


## PhamQuangVinh

cai nay ma cung phai hoi len ban quan tri ah?
chac la do may ban da bi loi roi. hoac co the la do mang cua ban co van de y. ban nen kiem tra lai. thu voi cac may khac nhau la biet lien




===
đề nghị bạn type có dấu nhé!

----------


## dongocnguyetanh

> mình xài modem blue com 5360 adsl2/2+. mạng vnn. tốc độ 100mbps.mà cứ đứt mạng liện tục, nếu mình downlaod thì đứt ngay. khi vào mạng được khoảng 1 phút là lại đứt, sau đó lại vào đc và lại đứt,mình đã làm đủ mọi cách mà ko khăc phục đc. như chạy lại modem.v,v... mà vẫn vậy.
> xin ban quản trị có thể hướng dẫn giúp tôi cách khắc phục ko


hiện tượng này xảy ra gần đây hay từ khi lắp đặt là bị hả anh?

----------


## duonglongtrong

*chào*

hiện tượng này xảy ra gần đây bạn ah. cảm ơn bạn

----------


## Thắng Lợi Group

> hiện tượng này xảy ra gần đây bạn ah. cảm ơn bạn


vậy thì bạn nên gọi cho nhân viên để họ khắc phục nha.

----------


## phuongxoan

> hiện tượng này xảy ra gần đây bạn ah. cảm ơn bạn


nhà em cũng rất hay bị, thường do 2 nguyên do chính và 1 nguyên do không ngờ đến, không biết có đúng với anh không:
+ rớt mạng do bảo trì, nâng cấp, sửa chữa đường dây mạng, nên việc truyền tải rất yếu hoặc bị ngắt quãng giữa chừng.
+ dây cáp cắm vào cpu bị lỏng hoặc dây cáp truyền internet của mình bị đứt đoạn, hư hỏng (vật lý).
và...
+ dịch vụ internet do nhà cung cấp nâng cấp lên, đổi sang dạng truyền khác, nhưng do lỗi (sơ suất nào đó) mà đường truyền đến mình chưa đổi gây ra lỗi truyền internet. hiện tượng này khi em bị thì: mở máy tính lên, có internet đầy đủ 5 phút. sau đó, nếu có đăng nhập ym! , ymail!,... vẫn sử dụng được( nếu tắt thi không đăng nhập vào lại được nữa ), mọi trình duyệt internet đều không sử dụng được, báo về lỗi không nhận được đường truyền internet (ym! cũng vậy) yêu cầu mình thử lại. nhưng ở dưới task bar icon internet vẫn bình thường. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## tungvu

cái này bạn dem modem ra kiểm tra đi, chắc chắn là lỗi moden

----------


## xomthulo

bạn lên http://www.tangtocnet.com , hỏi về mạng của vnn nhé, họ sẽ trả lời nhiệt tình cho.

----------


## rinkatori

> mình xài modem blue com 5360 adsl2/2+. mạng vnn. tốc độ 100mbps.mà cứ đứt mạng liện tục, nếu mình downlaod thì đứt ngay. khi vào mạng được khoảng 1 phút là lại đứt, sau đó lại vào đc và lại đứt,mình đã làm đủ mọi cách mà ko khăc phục đc. như chạy lại modem.v,v... mà vẫn vậy.
> xin ban quản trị có thể hướng dẫn giúp tôi cách khắc phục ko


mình xin hỏi thêm you dùng mạng ở nhà hay công ty vậy? mới biết cách khắc phục chứ.

----------


## daikin

*do đường dây rồi đó*

mình cũng từng bị vậy rồi đấy.do đường dây của bạn có vấn đề đó, bạn gọi kĩ thuật của vnn tới xem thay đường dây là được đó.[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

